

Sookie Stackhouse author signs up for 3 more books - renai42
http://www.keepingthedoor.com/2009/08/20/three-more-sookie-stackhouse-novels-planned/

======
Tichy
Is that series any good? Never heard of it before. Does it compare to Harry
Potter or The Eyre Affair?

~~~
lux
Haven't read the books though so I couldn't say. The show is decent, although
at times it feels like watching a soap opera. Nowhere near Dexter, Breaking
Bad, or Mad Men for example.

So stoked to finally be starting the next season of Mad Men! :)

~~~
Tichy
Don't know any of these shows, but it's nice to have some new things to check
out ;-)

